# Glow Light Danio and new adds



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Hi all,
I started my tank with Glow Light Danios. I was just reading some threads about Zebra Danio's and Danio's in General.
They certainly are an energetic little bunch, I have ten now and it's the first time I have had small fish like these.
As I was reading it looked like folks had some trouble with these guys being nippy to others?
I was hoping after I get my Rams to add some Rainbow fish but am wondering if the Danios will be to spastic for them to cohabitate?
Cheers and thanks
GG


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

So I have had an adventure trying to find the best school of these little devils.
I had one who hid and poor dear seemed miserable all by herself so I swapped her out for another.
_small sigh_
This new guy was bigger than the rest and he has taken over the Castle and as of late the rest of the herd mostly hangs in front of the Castle flitting around.
He chases anyone who uses the swim throughs and seems to just be reeking havoc.
I'm hoping with the addition of these new plants I can encourage the group to just leave that grump in his or her corner.
If not I may take this bully back and may just leave the group at 9 who all seem cool with each other rather than chancing another psychotic Danio. 

I am getting a bit impatient waiting for my lfs to get in the German Rams I have been waiting for and am considering a new type.
I have from the beginning been torn between the Rams and Apistogramma's and may go the Apisto route.
The Opal Borelli is gorgeous also the regular Borelli. I was also considering the Trifaciata.
Do you guys have a favorite one?
For the top I have considered a Betta but from what I read the Half Moon type that I like may have issues with powerful filters.
In the future I do plan to get a filter with flow adjust but not right now.
I also thought of a Dwarf Gourami or more schoolers. Are Danio's and Rasbora's closely related enough to school together?
I like the body shape of a couple Rasboras and even have thought about Neon's.
Sorry for the rambling
Cheers
GG


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

*--Directed towards post two:* Bettas are not exactly the best fish to keep with Blue German Ram Cichlids. They may not always work but sometimes they will. I am not sure why, but my guess is aggression issues. Also, the limited water parameters can be an issue. I strongly recommend against Dwarf Gouramis because they require slightly alkaline water parameters. Blue German Rams can only be kept with species of fish that will leave food with them. You can school Rasboras and Danios together in my opinion, but be sure to keep the pH at 7.5, which is much higher than very acidic water, which is perfect for the natively Orinico River Basin Rams, who prefer a pH of 5.0-7.0, meaning that both Rasboras and Zebra Danios, which are from countries around Thailand, cannot fit in with fish from The Amazon. Neon Tetras work well with German Blue rams. Keep the water parameters between 6.0-7.0 I think. Decide which fish to keep since you really should consider the water parameters before mixing fish from two very different locations. What size tank do you have and what is your current pH? Are you keeping the fish in a planted aquarium? Is there sand or Gravel? Gouramis are an excellent idea for Danios. Lose the cichlids though, since they are not from the same area and water so keep them out. They will not be happy. Sorry. Bettas will actually get targeted by Danios, don't throw em in there. Danios are fin nippers.
When selecting tankmates for zebra danios, opt for mild-mannered fish species that aren't bigger or smaller than them. Zebra danios flourish in social units of a minimum of three individuals. Outside of fellow zebra danios, they tend to do well with tetras, mollies, gouramis, barbs, plecos, loaches and rasboras, for starters. Try to avoid keeping zebra danios with fish with especially lengthy fins. Zebra danios sometimes feel compelled to bite conspicuous fins.
Zebra Danios have a social order. Once this is figured out, they tend to settle down. Please consider not removing the fish for a while, and add more fish to the tank as this for some reason will calm the aggression levels of the danios. Males tend to be more aggressive around breeding grounds in the wild, so the fish may be trying to breed. Don't bother removing him unless he's very aggressive after a short period of time.
*--Directed towards post one:* Don't add German Rams. They love soft acidic water and Danios need alkaline water just above 7.0. I don't know much about rainbow fish, but be sure to keep their water parameters up, and I don't recommend them unless you are highly experienced.


----------

